# Grand River



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like a wiper!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Sometimes, you just have to mix things up...especially with the weather changing. Could've just as easily been skunked on Mosquito.......


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

Its a bit early for the trout. But the Grand can occasionally offer up a surprise. Thats a nice WB!


----------



## Ryan in Mentor (Mar 22, 2016)

We need some serious rain to get the steel up the rivers. I bet they will be staged at the mouth of the Grand very soon.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Ryan in Mentor said:


> We need some serious rain to get the steel up the rivers. I bet they will be staged at the mouth of the Grand very soon.


I heard today that they are, but that was a fishing guide. Might have been to get me to jump on a trip.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

They are staging at the mouth 9/12


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Did you catch the W bass just down river from launch, looks like area by vfw, caught several muskies there over the years.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Did you catch the W bass just down river from launch, looks like area by vfw, caught several muskies there over the years.


 Muskies in that part of the grand river? Never heard of one being caught around that part of the river.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

zcat said:


> Muskies in that part of the grand river? Never heard of one being caught around that part of the river.


Yes, I have hooked 5-6 and landed 4. (25"-38"). I don't think numbers are very high, but I caught those trolling for steelhead. I am talking over 30 yrs of fishing the Grand.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

We w


kayak1979 said:


> Hit the Grand this afternoon/evening in hopes to catch a trout, but all I landed was this white bass on a spinner. The water clarity is horrible and on my paddle I could probably only see 6 inches once emerged in water. Should have gone to Mosquito for walleye was what I was saying to myself the entire time.
> 
> View attachment 245201


We were on the east pier.Nothing major small white bass,and a rock 
bass. A lot of boat traffic.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Yes, I have hooked 5-6 and landed 4. (25"-38"). I don't think numbers are very high, but I caught those trolling for steelhead. I am talking over 30 yrs of fishing the Grand.


When was the last time you caught one?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

zcat said:


> Muskies in that part of the grand river? Never heard of one being caught around that part of the river.


Yes


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I had one on in the grand below harpersfield dam years ago casting for fall steelhead.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Yes, I have hooked 5-6 and landed 4. (25"-38"). I don't think numbers are very high, but I caught those trolling for steelhead. I am talking over 30 yrs of fishing the Grand.


Numbers are never really very high for muskie. They're an apex predator, the tip of the food chain pyramid.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

zcat said:


> When was the last time you caught one?


6-7 years ago.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I remember not long after I moved to Ohio, a fellow caught a muskie at the Uniroyal Hole fly fishing for steelhead. Caught it on sucker spawn of all things.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Any chance the musky were actually Northerns? I've seen several northerns caught off the east pier, always on the river side. Just saying....


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Longhorn said:


> I remember not long after I moved to Ohio, a fellow caught a muskie at the Uniroyal Hole fly fishing for steelhead. Caught it on sucker spawn of all things.


Is that the big one that was mounted in Grand River Tackle? I remember one caught on sucker spawn in the store.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> Any chance the musky were actually Northerns? I've seen several northerns caught off the east pier, always on the river side. Just saying....


No, I have caught Pike from short pier also, the others were musky.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Is that the big one that was mounted in Grand River Tackle? I remember one caught on sucker spawn in the store.


I think it was. The old boy who caught it passed away a year or two after he caught it. I wanna say it was around 2003 or so. I moved up to Ohio in August 2000 and it was a about 3 years after that.
I came back home to Texas in April 2010. Did I hear correctly that Bruce closed Grand River Tackle? Damned shame if so. I always liked him.


----------

